# Vape King Royalty Range Incomming



## Gizmo (11/9/14)

Well we have been busy crafting these 5 flavours for awhile now, We are now ready to go into production. Just awaiting the bottles and off we go.

For now I will tease you guys with the sexy labels.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (11/9/14)

Ooooooo Kings Cream !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/9/14)

Peasant Sauce 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/9/14)

Awesome! @Gizmo, can you please tease us with the descriptions of the juices and a date as well?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/14)

Any menthol in any or them? Or Eucalyptus?


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/14)

Can't wait


----------



## Yiannaki (11/9/14)

Sounds awesome 

Will definitely pull through to try these out when they're ready!


----------



## WHeunis (12/9/14)

Love the labels! 
Hate that you keep us hanging on descriptions... 

Looking forward to more info, especially pricing and descriptions.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/9/14)

@WHeunis, from a previous post 

VK Jester ( Secret ingredient, Toffee and Condensed Milk )
VK Regents Sauce ( Rum & Raisin, Hazelnut and Custard )
VK Kings Cream II ( Chocolate, Custard, Condensed milk and Butterscotch and hint of peach )
VK Squire ( Almond / Coconut / Mint )
VK Peasants Sauce ( Mix of custard, caramel and a hint of coffee )

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

@Gizmo peasant sauce is right up my alley. will most definitely be getting some in 6mg


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/9/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @WHeunis, from a previous post
> 
> VK Jester ( Secret ingredient, Toffee and Condensed Milk )
> VK Regents Sauce ( Rum & Raisin, Hazelnut and Custard )
> ...


 
Haha good spot! That is not the final list though as unfortunately some of them didnt come out quite as planned after steeping  we will update with a final list closer to the launch date - but you're on the right track

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/9/14)

Lol, after I seen @WHeunis banging his head against the wall like that...i just had to try and help out 
Can't wait to try these new awesome sauce 
@Marzuq, yeah true, this could be the dessert juice you were looking for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/9/14)

New flavours
New choices
More decisions
Less money in my wallet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

VK Squire sound really interesting... maybe change the mint for menthol!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/9/14)

@Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo, please kindly advise if any of Royalty Range contains any Alcohol, Acetoin, Acetylpropionyl or Diacetyl.
Thanks


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (15/9/14)

Re-posting:

@Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo, please kindly advise if any of Royalty Range contains any Alcohol, Acetoin, Acetylpropionyl or Diacetyl.
Thanks


----------



## Gizmo (15/9/14)

Imthiaz, we will once we have finalized two more flavors.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (15/9/14)

Thanks @Gizmo!


----------

